# What is reality for oldcels options



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

I’ve been riding on the concept that men age like wine and that their sexual value doesn’t decrease until they literally can’t get it up, as long as they stay in shape and take care of themselves. after reading here trying to optimize where I look for someone to minimize rejection/wasting time, it seems like that MGTOW theory is a cope. So I wanted to poll every guy here: how often have you seen 21-25 year old girls in relationships with guys that are more than 15 years older than them? And girls who are at psl 3 and not complete past sluts (less than 20 bodies) That’s the only standard I have. I’m 41. I can reform what they think from there if they aren’t a bitch.


----------



## FrothySolutions (May 1, 2020)

Are you 15 years older than 21-25?


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> Are you 15 years older than 21-25?


I edited that in I should’ve included. I’m 41


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 1, 2020)

oldcels can score only with 
a> status
b> money <but status mogs>
c> luck/daddy isuses etc


----------



## goodman78 (May 1, 2020)

u got it wrong
men age like shit
women never lose their smv


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 1, 2020)

goodman78 said:


> u got it wrong
> men age like shit
> women never lose their smv


depends on genetics


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> oldcels can score only with
> a> status
> b> money <but status mogs>
> c> luck/daddy isuses etc


I have money. What is status defined as exactly, I’ve never fully understood that. If the girl you’re pursuing isn’t in your social circle, which is typically the case, what does status look like there? And why is it relevant. I kinda thought money=status basically.


----------



## goodman78 (May 1, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> depends on genetics


no
the general rule is what i said


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I have money. What is status defined as exactly, I’ve never fully understood that. If the girl you’re pursuing isn’t in your social circle, which is typically the case, what does status look like there? And why is it relevant. I kinda thought money=status basically.




watch at around 2:00
she lvoes him, age doesnt matter

so she is either a fan <u have status>, or u are importan aka power<politician/etc> whats better, power to give herwhat she wants
if u were CEO/power person of Insta nad could promote her, she would suck

status is not god damn being a doctor

++ if u are 41, u have to youthmax skinmax as hell, and fraud max 36


----------



## FrothySolutions (May 1, 2020)

I too am over 40 and I too seek "status" as my metric for success.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 1, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> watch at around 2:00
> she lvoes him, age doesnt matter
> 
> so she is either a fan <u have status>, or u are importan aka power<politician/etc> whats better, power to give herwhat she wants
> ...




Just be greatest entertainer in history theory


----------



## HorribleTeeth (May 1, 2020)

Just seen your pics, you are lucky to be blessed with those genetics, and having young girls after you. I am about 4 years younger than you and I wish there was a way i could look as good as that in a few years. I can get a hair system when the lockdown is finished but at the end of the day it's all about FACE. If I had a better face I would look OK as bald as many bald men do.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 1, 2020)

It's more common than you'd think.

My target is to settle down at 35 with a 21 year old, but I'll settle for a 25 year old if it seems like a good deal.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 1, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> I too am over 40 and I too seek "status" as my metric for success.


Step one, stop shitposting here lol.
I'm sorry this is ridiculous. If you want to statusmax you should have goals to achieve this in your 20s. Sorry OP it's over for you at 5"5.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> watch at around 2:00
> she lvoes him, age doesnt matter
> 
> so she is either a fan <u have status>, or u are importan aka power<politician/etc> whats better, power to give herwhat she wants
> ...



Shit. Well I mean celebs aren’t real life so I didn’t think that mattered. I have no status then. I think youthmaxing to 36 is possible good advice. I’m not gonna lie but at least I’ll look it. I posted a thread last month for a general rating u can see what I look like there


FrothySolutions said:


> I too am over 40 and I too seek "status" as my metric for success.


Are you being sarcastic? Can’t tell. If not, what kind of status are you seeking to attain


HorribleTeeth said:


> Just seen your pics, you are lucky to be blessed with those genetics, and having young girls after you. I am about 4 years younger than you and I wish there was a way i could look as good as that in a few years. I can get a hair system when the lockdown is finished but at the end of the day it's all about FACE. If I had a better face I would look OK as bald as many bald men do.


Well I had on girl, not multiple. but looking back it was definitely luck/daddy issues.


----------



## FrothySolutions (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Are you being sarcastic? Can’t tell. If not, what kind of status are you seeking to attain



No, I'm serious.

I guess you could say it started in college. I was waiting for the bus one night, and across the street in a student house, some kind of party was going on. Bottom line, I wondered why I wasn't at that party. Yeah obviously I didn't know anyone there, but what I mean is, what specifically did the people at that party do, what specific life choices did they make from the day they enrolled up to now, that got them invited to that party?

I'm basically trying to achieve whatever the equivalent of getting invited to a party is.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Step one, stop shitposting here lol.
> I'm sorry this is ridiculous. If you want to statusmax you should have goals to achieve this in your 20s. Sorry OP it's over for you at 5"5.


5’6 more often..but thanks for the honesty


FrothySolutions said:


> No, I'm serious.
> 
> I guess you could say it started in college. I was waiting for the bus one night, and across the street in a student house, some kind of party was going on. Bottom line, I wondered why I wasn't at that party. Yeah obviously I didn't know anyone there, but what I mean is, what specifically did the people at that party do, what specific life choices did they make from the day they enrolled up to now, that got them invited to that party?
> 
> I'm basically trying to achieve whatever the equivalent of getting invited to a party is.


I see what you mean. Personally I was class president in high school and popular in college. It didn’t last though. Now I only have a couple of good friends. But a very impressive job. So I guess no status


elfmaxx said:


> It's more common than you'd think.
> 
> My target is to settle down at 35 with a 21 year old, but I'll settle for a 25 year old if it seems like a good deal.





HorribleTeeth said:


> Just seen your pics, you are lucky to be blessed with those genetics, and having young girls after you. I am about 4 years younger than you and I wish there was a way i could look as good as that in a few years. I can get a hair system when the lockdown is finished but at the end of the day it's all about FACE. If I had a better face I would look OK as bald as many bald men do.


Btw if that’s you in the picture, personally I think you look good. Much better than my 39 year old bald brother and he gets girls sometimes, a few per year. It’s interesting how I get such mixed feedback here. I’ve gotten really good for my age and horrible. It’s still weird


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 1, 2020)

If you look good at an old age like Rob Lowe did in his 40's and 50's, then yeah you can slay.

But if you don't have his looks then you have to betabux and/or statusbux. You could however become a niche appeal towards girls that just like older men.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> If you look good at an old age like Rob Lowe did in his 40's and 50's, then yeah you can slay.
> 
> But if you don't have his looks then you have to betabux and/or statusbux. You could however become a niche appeal towards girls that just like older men.


Has to be Rob Lowe level? Lol well do you think I’m anywhere near...and yeah I’m looking where to go for that niche


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Has to be Rob Lowe level? Lol well do you think I’m anywhere near...and yeah I’m looking where to go for that niche


You are dead average, so no. Unless you fix the negative tilt of your eyes and try to look extremely masculine and make yourself look ogre, but that'll be hard as hell to pull off since you've said that you're around 5"5-5"6.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> You are dead average, so no. Unless you fix the negative tilt of your eyes and try to look extremely masculine and make yourself look ogre, but that'll be hard as hell to pull off since you've said that you're around 5"5-5"6.


Alright. Looks like it’s the niche thing for me. My only thing is, the girls with the thing for 20+ years older guys can often be after money only, then divorce. Is there a way to spot girls who would date older guys? I never know how to tell. It would be great if I knew where to look & didn’t have to risk being called a predator just for trying.
I’m never betabuxing or any buxing in general, seeing as I’ve never been married still I just refuse. Not letting any woman pretend to like me to take a cut of what I’ve worked for my whole life. Just want someone who likes me genuinely


----------



## HorribleTeeth (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Btw if that’s you in the picture, personally I think you look good. Much better than my 39 year old bald brother and he gets girls sometimes, a few per year. It’s interesting how I get such mixed feedback here. I’ve gotten really good for my age and horrible. It’s still weird



Thanks but it's just a good photo, a cherrypicked still from one of my Youtube videos, I look way worse in other pics. Lighting and facial expression of it makes me look a bit better than usual.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Thanks but it's just a good photo, a cherrypicked still from one of my Youtube videos, I look way worse in other pics. Lighting and facial expression of it makes me look a bit better than usual.


Well from what I learned here you have a good eye area and you’re lean, and of course blue eyes are a huge plus. You look better than me, my eyes are melting off of my face. not sure why you don’t think so. It’s just the hair and mine is barely hanging on anyways


----------



## randomvanish (May 1, 2020)

which country do you live in ? is sugar daddy a thing where you are?


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> which country do you live in ? is sugar daddy a thing where you are?


Lol I’m in America and I’m absolutely not going to be a sugar daddy. I’m looking for a real LTR


----------



## randomvanish (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Lol I’m in America and I’m absolutely not going to be a sugar daddy. I’m looking for a real LTR


ltr with a stacy ?


----------



## HorribleTeeth (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Well from what I learned here you have a good eye area and you’re lean, and of course blue eyes are a huge plus. You look better than me, my eyes are melting off of my face. not sure why you don’t think so. It’s just the hair and mine is barely hanging on anyways








I look particularly bad when I take pics with front camera, shows up my lower third assymetry (due to drunken incident) and I think it may be the assymetry and the fact my face slopes to one side which makes my face look long.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I’ve been riding on the concept that men age like wine and that their sexual value doesn’t decrease until they literally can’t get it up, as long as they stay in shape and take care of themselves. after reading here trying to optimize where I look for someone to minimize rejection/wasting time, it seems like that MGTOW theory is a cope. So I wanted to poll every guy here: how often have you seen 21-25 year old girls in relationships with guys that are more than 15 years older than them? And girls who are at psl 3 and not complete past sluts (less than 20 bodies) That’s the only standard I have. I’m 41. I can reform what they think from there if they aren’t a bitch.


Most men don't age like fine wine, but like milk also. But MGTOW/Red PILL is right, that man his Value in the dating market with prime women drops slower/less, and later the women.
Also age, has less of an influence on man then woman (reason being, fertility man drops less).
What matters most for what a man can get (talking prime women): if he still looks good or not. To looks good, these aging factors need to be good with the older man:
1. his skin quality (aka, not ugly wrinkled, and no ugly hyper-pigmentation)
2. not gotten fat
3. not gotten ugly blad(ing).

This dude for example. at 40 can (easily) get a 26 year old (he is with):
https://looksmax.org/threads/best-l...r-men-and-the-after-25-its-over-crowd.110290/
Now here is my (copy paste from other dude plus own adding) about age. Basically, in general a man looks his peak between 26 -36; if a dude can keep looking in that age range he should be fine (if he's attractve looking obviously)

*****************
The results, come from a Tinder experiment, that was like this (I post link below). Which I think is 100% true, legit results.Guy did a good test.

A attractive 34 year old dude. matched equally well with younger women (below 27), as an 26 year old attractive man.
The common demeanor: *Attractive man. *You state about a dude getting ugly as he truns 34, with fucked up colagen-skin, etc.. Then you are 100% right (obviously) , BECAUSE that man went for example from attractive looking to not attractive looking anymore.
But if you can maintain or get good looks, as an aging dude. Aka, look attractive. Then there is no problem for that man, when it comes to his age. He do just as well with young women, as a equally good looking young man.

Also: Unattractive men don't get better dating results as they age. (because waht matters, how good looking you are. Age is near irrelevant)

*Conclusion quote from article:
"Tinder actually can work, but pretty much only if you are an attractive guy. Your age doesn’t matter as much as your level of hotness"

Picture that says it all:*






*Male peak is on average 26 - 36 years old. *(if he: doesn't go ugly bald(ing), doesn't get fat, doesn't get fucked up skin)

*tl;dr:*
https://iconicmen.wordpress.com/2013/10/24/smv-is-it-real/

Massive OkCupid study done on Age and SMV decline and peak on Men and Women based on overall desirability. Done in 2015 with both young and older people. Millions of people.

https://thesocietypages.org/socimages/files/2010/02/8.png
https://thesocietypages.org/socimages/2015/07/03/ok-cupid-data-on-sex-desirability-and-age/

Aging and desirability of both men and women is something this community gets wrong most of the time. While "the wall" is hyperbole female desirability drops very far very fast after 23-24 and male desirability shoots up rapidly up to about 26-27 where it peaks for a good 10 years then declines.

*AGE BLACKPILL-*

Male Prime=26-36

Go lookup "hot men" on google, nearly 75% of results are of men aged in that bracket above. Chads become higher tier chads in their early-mid 30s before declining.

Understand that things other than looks change what a girl thinks of you and having a more masculine looks which you can get at older age is one of them. Although looks are 75% of the battle. Social proof(signals of high status, easy to fake), money(bitches orgasm more with rich guys, google it), or generally any display of sexual dimorphic power. Basically femoids get off on sex more when they're getting plowed by a man they perceive as powerful.

This is why SOME older guys have higher SMV with age(Chads and Chadlites). Age isn't the crippling factor you guys make it out to be. Go look up "Top 100 sexiest men" or "/r/ladyboners" or just google "Hot guys" and the MAJORITY of those guys are in their late twenties to mid thirties. This is because testosterone causes masculinization of the face and voice over your entire lifetime. Meaning your voice and face and still changing(albeit much slower) even in your 20's and 30's.

Age doesn't make much so much of a difference to women (as it does to us men, visa versa) as long as you're actually attractive.

For example:

See Here - He's in his Thirties.

Perhaps even better this tinder experiment article down below concerning younger vs older attractive men on tinder. Make sure you read and understand the entire article, but in summary a 26 year old attractive guy on tinder pulled tons of foids. A 34 year old attractive guy pulled even more(age ranges, older women have less options) and when factoring for age and setting the 34 year old man to an age range only allowing matches between 18-26 he pulled 3% less of this age range than the 26 year old. See this picture here.

Tinder Experiments

Tinder Experiments II: Guys, unless you are really hot you are probably better off not wasting your time on Tinder — a quantitative socio-economic study

In summary *JFL if you aren't attractive*, age doesn't matter much only your face.

Look at the way roasties talk about guys like Jared Leto, they would gladly line themselves up, strip down, and allow him to plow them all one by one without a care in the world about his age. The dude is just attractive looking.

Think about how creepy it would be perceived if a 35 year old man were to be flirting with a 19 year old foid in the club. Now picture this 35 year old men flirting with her. Suddenly it went from creepy to A-okay with her, her friends, and everyone else(except bitter old roasties). Hell I bet if you're a loaded 35 year old and look like this you could pull her and her friends. Tell them there'a an after party with booze, movies, a huge TV, a Jacuzzi/Hot-tub, and a pool at your mansion. You get her and her friends and they would prefer you over a guy her own age of equal attractive with less flashy shit. That's a fact. Once guys are of equal attractiveness it comes down to other stuff after that, like status(or the perception there of), and money. You get the picture.

I understand I'm using Actors to prove my point and they're famous but it isn't the fame. It's what they look like.

Notice how for the most part it's only the attractive famous guys fucking a huge variety of 18-25 year old models and switching them out all the time(looking at you Leonardo DiCaprio). It's because they're still PSLI 7-10 they can fuck whoever the hell they want. Add their attractiveness in with their money and status and they're outright slayers.
Nick Bateman right now at 31 and Jeremy Meeks right now at 33 could both double team any college slut in the country with ease. Any guys that bash "older" dudes just for the age factor, but don't realize most of the men they prop up as chads are usually in their early to mid thirties.

I know I'm only talking about actors and models. But the same can be said of any attractive man in his 30's even late 30's. Can still pull young 18-25 women with ease if they look like these men I listed out(PSLI 7-10). If not then oh well they can always fuck post wall 25-35 year old women that are still hot(they exist). They all would gladly hand their pussy over for a chance to marry(lmfao not even once) a guy with a PSLI 5-6.5 Face and decent body (with money). If you are over 6.5 PSL you can choce to don't bother with them and just date 18-25 and have fun maybe it's easier and better for you in the end. Physically and mentally.

Anyway if you don't know this, or believe this, you might be that you're coping about age for some reason. Idk but either way it is what it is, can't argue with data and statistics.

Watch what they do. Not what they say.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 1, 2020)

You have a lot of money right? You should get a young stacy by using ur money you shouldnt care if she loves you. You are in the final years of your live where you can get with a hot girl so you shouldnt waste it.


HorribleTeeth said:


> View attachment 385326
> 
> I look particularly bad when I take pics with front camera, shows up my lower third assymetry (due to drunken incident) and I think it may be the assymetry and the fact my face slopes to one side which makes my face look long.


Bald=over.
Get a hair system


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> ltr with a stacy ?


No, seems like that would be delusional after reading here. A high tier Becky would be great, but honestly anything average with some sex appeal


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I edited that in I should’ve included. I’m 41


----------



## randomvanish (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> No, seems like that would be delusional after reading here. A high tier Becky would be great, but honestly anything average with some sex appeal


this forum exaggerating real life situations. of course it would be better if you are being a statusmaxed chad but
I'm 26 and i saw lots of couples like stacy/stacylite & old normie. 
but of course there were huge gap of status difference between them. like rich & poor.
a stacy can be with a 41 old normie for ltr like marriage.
it can be more faulty relationship unlike the same psl marriages. who knows?


----------



## Littleboy (May 1, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> oldcels can score only with
> a> status
> b> money <but status mogs>
> c> luck/daddy isuses etc



I'll go with Money first than status in that order. Luck not so much. Daddy issues... She's a psycopath whose likely to go Emergency Room on me.


eduardkoopman said:


> Most men don't age like fine wine, but like milk also. But MGTOW/Red PILL is right, that man his Value in the dating market with prime women drops slower/less, and later the women.
> Also age, has less of an influence on man then woman (reason being, fertility man drops less).
> What matters most for what a man can get (talking prime women): if he still looks good or not. To looks good, these aging factors need to be good with the older man:
> 1. his skin quality (aka, not ugly wrinkled, and no ugly hyper-pigmentation)
> ...




Some High IQ shit nigga.
Btw... I'm 34 today... I think or I believe that's defo Old Cel territory.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> You have a lot of money right? You should get a young stacy by using ur money you shouldnt care if she loves you. You are in the final years of your live where you can get with a hot girl so you shouldnt waste it.
> 
> Bald=over.
> Get a hair system


 
I have enough money that she’d never have to work another day in her life. But I guess my fault is that I do want someone who loves me. I feel nothing, no sexual attraction in person towards a cold shallow girl no matter how hot.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2020)

Littleboy said:


> Some High IQ shit nigga.


Thanks. But it's mostly a copy from a reddit blackpillscience post. So credit to him, but that dude also copied it from someone else. A copy chain.
reddit.com/r/BlackPillScience/comments/bc1gm1/an_interesting_elaboration_on_aging_male_peak/

To add.
Overall male peak in desirablity is around 50. If you include women all ages. The previous thing I quoted, is about getting with prime age women.

beyond prime age women. Man peak is at around 50.
So maybe in that sense MGTOW is right, but Jesus helll I can't imagine getting verry excited about 40 years old women in general.



https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/4/8/eaap9815.full.pdf



https://bigthink.com/stephen-johnson/study-women-peak-at-18-on-dating-apps-men-peak-at-50


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 1, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> this forum exaggerating real life situations. of course it would be better if you are being a statusmaxed chad but
> I'm 26 and i saw lots of couples like stacy/stacylite & old normie.
> but of course there were huge gap of status difference between them. like rich & poor.
> a stacy can be with a 41 old normie for ltr like marriage.
> it can be more faulty relationship unlike the same psl marriages. who knows?


Well that’s lifefuel for sure.


eduardkoopman said:


> Most men don't age like fine wine, but like milk also. But MGTOW/Red PILL is right, that man his Value in the dating market with prime women drops slower/less, and later the women.
> Also age, has less of an influence on man then woman (reason being, fertility man drops less).
> What matters most for what a man can get (talking prime women): if he still looks good or not. To looks good, these aging factors need to be good with the older man:
> 1. his skin quality (aka, not ugly wrinkled, and no ugly hyper-pigmentation)
> ...




I haven’t paid much attention to my skin quality. Would you say I look my age or older? Is it possible I can skincare down to looking 36?


Littleboy said:


> I'll go with Money first than status in that order. Luck not so much. Daddy issues... She's a psycopath whose likely to go Emergency Room on me.
> 
> 
> Some High IQ shit nigga.
> Btw... I'm 34 today... I think or I believe that's defo Old Cel territory.


Yeah, daddy issues 98% of the time really aren’t suitable for LTR. The mental health tends to be very poor and unstable. No matter how hot and nice, the lack of father figure and the irreparable damage that causes in an upbringing eventually rears it’s head


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (May 1, 2020)

meanwhile, girls without education, ambition, with low IQ, are payed thousand of € literally for shitting


----------



## Chadelite (May 1, 2020)

*@Mirkogringo can you be my sugar daddy im 17??*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *@Mirkogringo can you be my sugar daddy im 17??*


I'm surprised you're the only one that's asked him (that I'm aware of).


----------



## Chad1212 (May 1, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I’m 41


You are legit older then my dad


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (May 2, 2020)

https://www.scarymommy.com/reddit-creep-flirts-with-teenagers/


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

AsciugaVagine said:


> meanwhile, girls without education, ambition, with low IQ, are payed thousand of € literally for shitting


I get your point..could’ve gone my whole life
I


Chad1212 said:


> You are legit older then my dad


is your dad in a satisfying marriage


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> girls who are at psl 3 and not complete past sluts (less than 20 bodies)





Mirkogringo said:


> 21-25 year old girls





Mirkogringo said:


> I’m 41



*ahhhhhhahaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Your standards are wayyyyyy to high for a 40+ yo sub gigachad.

I met a guy at work like this though, legit PSL 3-4 40 YO male who thought he could pick up 18 YO girls in a night club JFL*


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

HorribleTeeth said:


> View attachment 385326
> 
> I look particularly bad when I take pics with front camera, shows up my lower third assymetry (due to drunken incident) and I think it may be the assymetry and the fact my face slopes to one side which makes my face look long.


I have no reason to gas you up but you’re legitimately not ugly. I think bald is not as much of a death sentence as people here make it out to be. It’s definitely not preferable but it doesn’t make you ugly dude.


Furious Dingleberry said:


> *ahhhhhhahaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Your standards are wayyyyyy to high for a 40+ yo sub gigachad.
> 
> I met a guy at work like this though, legit PSL 3-4 40 YO male who thought he could pick up 18 YO girls in a night club JFL*



I’ve been watching YT about this stuff though and many guys talk about how young girls would naturally gravitate to a successful older guy they find attractive versus any guy her age. Because it makes sense logistically if they’re marriage minded. Nearly all the comments mirror this one


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 2, 2020)

At 41 if you want to be picking up 21-25 year old girls your basically fucked unless your gigachad. 
Your only option is moneymaxx and engage in short term relationships with girls (honeymoon period only, first few months to a year). DO NOT ATTEMPT TO LTR YOUNG GIRLS AT YOUR AGE, they will drain your wallet quickly. Also JFL if your moneymaxxed and get married. One of my friends dad is moneymaxxed and he pumps and dumps 20~ year old chicks. Hes pretty based NGL.


----------



## Acnno (May 2, 2020)

JUST BE KEANU REEVES theory


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I have no reason to gas you up but you’re legitimately not ugly. I think bald is not as much of a death sentence as people here make it out to be. It’s definitely not preferable but it doesn’t make you ugly dude.
> 
> 
> I’ve been watching YT about this stuff though and many guys talk about how young girls would naturally gravitate to a successful older guy they find attractive versus any guy her age. Because it makes sense logistically if they’re marriage minded. Nearly all the comments mirror this one


Thats just oldcels coping. Im 18 and have never seen a girl my age been with a 40-50 year old


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> At 41 if you want to be picking up 21-25 year old girls your basically fucked unless your gigachad.
> Your only option is moneymaxx and engage in short term relationships with girls (honeymoon period only, first few months to a year). DO NOT ATTEMPT TO LTR YOUNG GIRLS AT YOUR AGE, they will drain your wallet quickly. Also JFL if your moneymaxxed and get married. One of my friends dad is moneymaxxed and he pumps and dumps 20~ year old chicks. Hes pretty based NGL.


Yeah I’m moneymaxxed already. I wouldn’t get married without prenup but I do want a family. How old is your friends dad? What’s he look like? I had a 21 yo recently so it got me to thinking I can actually start going for them


Acnno said:


> JUST BE KEANU REEVES theory
> View attachment 386016


I like to think I’m slightly more attractive than him today


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Yeah I’m moneymaxxed already. I wouldn’t get married without prenup but I do want a family. How old is your friends dad? What’s he look like? I had a 21 yo recently so it got me to thinking I can actually start going for them



My friends dad is a gook around average height. I dont know how old he is but I would assume hes older then you (late 40s - early 50s is my guess). He is in decent shape and is fairly GL. However this guy has had his family and he is definetly not looking for LTRs. He hops from one short term relationship to the next.

If you are GL your probably fine, if your ugly dont kid yourself, this 21 year old is after that buxx. This is bad if you want an LTR with kids becuase you will get cucked.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 2, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> watch at around 2:00
> she lvoes him, age doesnt matter
> 
> so she is either a fan <u have status>, or u are importan aka power<politician/etc> whats better, power to give herwhat she wants
> ...





Just look at how those young foids were fainting at his mere presence on stage. Absolute GOAT.


----------



## foreverugly1 (May 2, 2020)

The subset of women interested in older men is small. Most conventional advice around 'looking for a caretaker or genuine mature man' is outdated. If you're old, you need money, otherwise what are you providing that a 21yr old Chad can't?

I've seen girls in my area fucking dudes 10+ years older than them, but it's always been a combination of not bad looking + has money to afford trips/experiences she can't with other guys.

Also you're a fucking idiot if you get married in 2020 and beyond. There is literally no benefit to marriage.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> My friends dad is a gook around average height. I dont know how old he is but I would assume hes older then you (late 40s - early 50s is my guess). He is in decent shape and is fairly GL. However this guy has had his family and he is definetly not looking for LTRs. He hops from one short term relationship to the next.
> 
> If you are GL your probably fine, if your ugly dont kid yourself, this 21 year old is after that buxx. This is bad if you want an LTR with kids becuase you will get cucked.


Well I have my pictures on my only other post. I got so many mixed ratings I’m not sure but I know my body is solid. I’m just short. And yeah, but I haven’t had my family yet and it’s looking like I might die alone


foreverugly1 said:


> The subset of women interested in older men is small. Most conventional advice around 'looking for a caretaker or genuine mature man' is outdated. If you're old, you need money, otherwise what are you providing that a 21yr old Chad can't?
> 
> I've seen girls in my area fucking dudes 10+ years older than them, but it's always been a combination of not bad looking + has money to afford trips/experiences she can't with other guys.
> 
> Also you're a fucking idiot if you get married in 2020 and beyond. There is literally no benefit to marriage.


I’m fine with not getting married or only prenup. But I want kids. And yeah I have endless money, and I’m not bad looking.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I’ve been riding on the concept that men age like wine and that their sexual value doesn’t decrease until they literally can’t get it up, as long as they stay in shape and take care of themselves. after reading here trying to optimize where I look for someone to minimize rejection/wasting time, it seems like that MGTOW theory is a cope. So I wanted to poll every guy here: how often have you seen 21-25 year old girls in relationships with guys that are more than 15 years older than them? And girls who are at psl 3 and not complete past sluts (less than 20 bodies) That’s the only standard I have. I’m 41. I can reform what they think from there if they aren’t a bitch.


I see it but when I do it's usually her using him for money/lifestyle. If you are good looking you wont have any problems.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Well I have my pictures on my only other post. I got so many mixed ratings I’m not sure but I know my body is solid. I’m just short. And yeah, but I haven’t had my family yet and it’s looking like I might die alone



My dad didn't meet my mum until he was around 45. (my mum was around 35). You a dude you still have years to start a family (although your fertility is dropping so stay healthy buddy boyo). Its over for women your age so be glad your not female lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> I see it but when I do it's usually her using him for money/lifestyle. If you are good looking you wont have any problems.


https://looksmax.org/threads/oldcel-rating.125583/page-3#post-2134783 
@mulattomaxxer well this is me


mulattomaxxer said:


> My dad didn't meet my mum until he was around 45. (my mum was around 35). You a dude you still have years to start a family (although your fertility is dropping so stay healthy buddy boyo). Its over for women your age so be glad your not female lmao.


That’s interesting, much older first time parents. I mean guys here seem to think men shouldn’t ever consider marrying a 35 yo woman it seems, wonder what was different there.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (May 2, 2020)

Not very often at all tbh


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 2, 2020)

Well I’m 28 so I’m probably still a youngcel in your eyes, but definitely I’m past my prime.

I can only speak of online dating since I’ve never started anything with females irl after college. Now with all my anti aging endeavors (chemical peel, fruit acid, sunscreen, long curly curtains) and slightly frauded pics + frauded age (24), I can still pull a decent quantity of girls around 16-25 on dating apps, none of whom are Stacy tho.

IMO if you’re past 30 or even 25, your age will be an enormous disadvantage in online dating. Even with my 30+ y.o. chadfishes I barely got decent looking matches that were below 25.

Irl I seldom see old guys pulling girls that are much younger than them. Last time I saw such a mismatched couple was December 2019, right before Christmas. The guys was completely bald, had an average face and some decent stubbles, well dressed. The girl was taller than him and had a very nice body. However I could see she wasn’t really that into him, sexually (no passionate eye contact, bored look, impatience to keep the conversation going etc.)


----------



## Nosecel (May 2, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Well I’m 28 so I’m probably still a youngcel in your eyes, but definitely I’m past my prime.
> 
> I can only speak of online dating since I’ve never started anything with females irl after college. Now with all my anti aging endeavors (chemical peel, fruit acid, sunscreen, long curly curtains) and slightly frauded pics + frauded age (24), I can still pull a decent quantity of girls around 16-25 on dating apps, none of whom are Stacy tho.
> 
> ...


Fuck I'm 19, its ovER


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 2, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Fuck I'm 19, its ovER


You still have a whole life in front of you, son


Spoiler: But first 



get looks or die trying


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/oldcel-rating.125583/page-3#post-2134783
> @mulattomaxxer well this is me
> 
> That’s interesting, much older first time parents. I mean guys here seem to think men shouldn’t ever consider marrying a 35 yo woman it seems, wonder what was different there.



You aren't ugly. You mog most 40 year olds. Your main flaws are your height (wear shoe lifts) and you have very noticable NCT. Your best pic is with the sun glasses on.

Most people here wouldn't consider marrying a 35 year old women here because most people on this site are in there 20s (my reason I am 21). Imo it isnt the age that is the problem, its more the fact that most 35 year olds are either single mums and/or blown out whores looking to settle down. These girls are entitiled and will probably cuck you. You can't turn a whore into a housewife.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Well I’m 28 so I’m probably still a youngcel in your eyes, but definitely I’m past my prime.
> 
> I can only speak of online dating since I’ve never started anything with females irl after college. Now with all my anti aging endeavors (chemical peel, fruit acid, sunscreen, long curly curtains) and slightly frauded pics + frauded age (24), I can still pull a decent quantity of girls around 16-25 on dating apps, none of whom are Stacy tho.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quality reply. Yes, 28 is young to me. I changed careers completely at 31 still and had many experiences. Good that you’re anti aging. You’ll be better off than me now.

I actually want to do a tinder experiment with my pictures and age preferences from 18-30. But I don’t want it set to my location or phone number. I’ve never used online dating so it would probably be a decent test to see what I’d attract.


mulattomaxxer said:


> You aren't ugly. You mog most 40 year olds. Your main flaws are your height (wear shoe lifts) and you have very noticable NCT. Your best pic is with the sun glasses on.
> 
> Most people here wouldn't consider marrying a 35 year old women here because most people on this site are in there 20s (my reason I am 21). Imo it isnt the age that is the problem, its more the fact that most 35 year olds are either single mums and/or blown out whores looking to settle down. These girls are entitiled and will probably cuck you. You can't turn a whore into a housewife.


So clearly your mom wasn’t that. Was there a particular reason she was single at 35 if she was marriage minded? Literally every woman I’ve met above 30 still single has been bitter as hell, health issues, or single mom. I had one woman my age interested recently. When I’m around she acts sweet as pie, enthusiastic, etc. but around other women she turns into a complete bitter bitch. So I think that’s a red flag. And she’s overweight with cats. Ugh


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2020)

buy expensive bike


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to my skin quality. Would you say I look my age or older? Is it possible I can skincare down to looking 36?


Skin quality, is an imp0rtant factor imo. White man (and women) in general, have the biggest skin problems with aging.

I found your picture, scrolling back in you post history.
For a 41 year old, that did nothing/little about skin care maintenance, you have good skin. So I guestimate, you have a good basis, and genes, to actually improve you skin quality plenty. I *guestimate*, You can bring skin quality down again, to the average 30-something year old dude..


*My experience so far*. I personally am 36. I never took care of skin, like near zero. I started taking skin care since about 1 year ago. When I started with skin care I started slow/light, being around 35. At that time, I looked about early 30's year old, skin wise. So I had/have good skin genes, I was always a few years ahead of most other dudes, skin quality wise (really annoying 1t 22, looking like and 18 year old "child").
Now after about 1year of taking care of my skin: I got estimated by others that don't know me well beteen 19 and 29 years old. So my skin care efforts, took like at least 5 years off my appearance. It's really funny, how sometimes paople just slightly older then me, talk to me asif I'm a youngster/child.

What can I suggest?
Skin quality, is mostly all about Collagen levels. (and hyper-pigmentation maybe also).
this post on Collagen is legt as hell:
https://looksmax.org/threads/collagen-maxing-guide-gtfih.28058/
*general lifestyle advice for skin quality*
Enough rest/sleep is important for skin. Hydration is important (drink enough, and don't overdo alohol much (dehydrates skin). Smoking is bad for skin. Eat enough vegetables and fruits (for the antioxidants that will go to skin from those type of foods)

*Simple, must do things in skincare:
* *moisterize daily. Skin needs to stay "wet", not dry.
* wear sunbloack DAILY. No matter what weather, should be part of morining routine. And buy a sunblock with block UVA AND UVB. they are more expensive, but we need both kind of blocks (most cheap ones are just UVA).

*Simple extra things I do, for collagen*
* retinol serum/cream - Vitamine C serum. proven to boost collagen a little. I do this every morning
* sometimes a litlle bit of aloe vera gel (pure 98% orso one), where I have hyperpigmentations. It's said to help for that.

*Less simple extra things I do/did, for collagen. optionals I guess.
** retinA/Tretinoin. for at night. I use the lowest dose, 0.025%. It's ime a great product. I do this nowadays 4-5 times per week. This one is a bit risky for some though. I heard some get flakey, due to overuse (imo). I started thsi one really slowely last year summer. I moisterised and "buffered" and small dose (just 1 pea size for whole face). My skin reacts really well to this stuff. This stuff took years of my skin. My skin really adjusted well to this thing. I use it for the long run, it's a product that doesn't give quick results, it's along term/run product imo

*More (or very?) extreme things I did/do/tried. optionals.*
* dermaroller (although derma pen is better, more controlled). Not used much only a few times, did work good thoug, but annoying as hell.
* niacin supplement. a few times per week since about a month orso now
* Hylaronic ACid (HA) Fillers, I did once. Although more for aiming fixing asymatry then for collagen. Although HA is good for collagen
* Today arrived a red light screen I bought, (I gone try that one also)

Well that's about it.

To top it off. Men skin ages slower then women. After 35 orso a woman skin ages 2x as fast, and after 50-something even 3x as fast. So us man, have a better bases for keeping good skin quality.

*Some appricitation examples, *to outlier people that went full out, on skin quality maxxing, and what might (probably not) be possible for regular people. And gotten good results:








Kylie Minogue appreciation Thread; For being anti-aging Looksmaxxer


Some women are master anti-agers. Skin wise. I recall: Jenifer Lopez, Jennifer Aniston, Christie Brinkley, etc.. I appriciate, how somehow Kylie Minogue managed to age, slowly in skin. At youth she was imo a full on Stacy, and she managed to stay that way reducluously longer then avarage women...




looksmax.org




Jenifer Lopez, Jennifer Aniston, Christie Brinkley, did very well also.
She was 50 here:





She did really well:


Tom Cruise did very well, among the males in skin quality. Maybe some more dudes also, I dunno.

A non famous women, that has plendid skin. I recall. is this woman, shi is on RetinA/tretinoin since her 30's. She is 60, with skin quality that moggs plenty of not most late 30 something year olds women:


This man, is the most non famous, skin God I know. The dude is like 70 or older orso in this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

Tony said:


> buy expensive bike


Done


----------



## randomvanish (May 2, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Skin quality, is an imp0rtant factor imo. White man (and women) in general, have the biggest skin problems with aging.
> 
> I found your picture, scrolling back in you post history.
> For a 41 year old, that did nothing/little about skin care maintenance, you have good skin. So I guestimate, you have a good basis, and genes, to actually improve you skin quality plenty. I *guestimate*, You can bring skin quality down again, to the average 30-something year old dude..
> ...



high iq threads about skin. nice work.
do about hair too please.


----------



## Schnauser (May 2, 2020)

I'm only a couple of years younger than you OP. I peaked reasonably early and could have genuinely slayed in my younger years but had other things going on and I assumed I'd stay GL too as I got older but my looks dropped off a cliff from about 30. I would hate to be chasing 23 year olds now
I very rarely see guys with much younger girls more than 10 years younger. If you are 41 I'd be looking at girls about 32+ if you are settling down, any younger there's probably some undesirable relationship dynamic going on.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (May 2, 2020)

topic summary : if you are older than 25 forgot about 18 yo hot teens.

This is very sad and depressing, expecially if anyone is in my situation ( bald, kissless virgin at 31, soon 32 )


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

Schnauser said:


> I'm only a couple of years younger than you OP. I peaked reasonably early and could have genuinely slayed in my younger years but had other things going on and I assumed I'd stay GL too as I got older but my looks dropped off a cliff from about 30. I would hate to be chasing 23 year olds now
> I very rarely see guys with much younger girls more than 10 years younger. If you are 41 I'd be looking at girls about 32+ if you are settling down, any younger there's probably some undesirable relationship dynamic going on.


Why would you hate to be with a 23 year old? Yeah, very reasonable good advice. I just so that idea of younger girls preferring older stable guys, but it looks like it’s indeed just a very popular cope. I tried to ask out a 29 year old last year and she almost laughed in my face, literally. Only had 2 partners so far, been single since 31. They were my age then. This one 21 year old who was into me is the only reason I’m thinking that way.


----------



## Schnauser (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Why would you hate to be with a 23 year old? Yeah, very reasonable good advice. I just so that idea of younger girls preferring older stable guys, but it looks like it’s indeed just a very popular cope. I tried to ask out a 29 year old last year and she almost laughed in my face, literally. Only had 2 partners so far, been single since 31. They were my age then. This one 21 year old who was into me is the only reason I’m thinking that way.


Not saying I'd hate to be with a 23 year old but I'd feel like a bit of an old sex pest chasing after it. Luckily I find women closer to my own age attractive of they are high class. Actively listing after girls in their late teens/early 20's when you are close to double their age is the easy madness lies. Reminds me of the old adage 'the best thing about college girls is no matter how old I am they stay the same age'


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

Schnauser said:


> Not saying I'd hate to be with a 23 year old but I'd feel like a bit of an old sex pest chasing after it. Luckily I find women closer to my own age attractive of they are high class. Actively listing after girls in their late teens/early 20's when you are close to double their age is the easy madness lies. Reminds me of the old adage 'the best thing about college girls is no matter how old I am they stay the same age'


I have yet to meet one high class woman my age. I hope you have better luck


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> high iq threads about skin. nice work.
> do about hair too please.


Yeah.
Hairline is important for most as well. I will be ugly bald for sure, looking at my face.

I still have and had good hairline for my age. But it did start thinning and slowly noorwoodind since my early 30's.

I started , less then half a year ago. With :
1. Finasteride 1/3 of 1mg dose. Normal dose is 1mg or 5mg. But I read many studies on it. And it basically showed that after 0.2 mg, one enters the land of deminishing returns. And since some side effects exist. I decided to go low dose and see what happens. I could always increase dose if results bad.
2. Minoxidill, daily. I only use on temples and a little bit on top where some thinning happens. 

I'm pretty happy with the results so far. Is almost about back as what it was before, in my 20's.
Also, I didn't notice any side effects.


Mirkogringo said:


> I just so that idea of younger girls preferring older stable guys, but it looks like it’s indeed just a very popular cope..


The idea of younger women only works in the rich Western world, with alot of safety net government wellfare programs for her. When a dude is mega rich, or status or, famous. And willing to share
Otherwise, it mostly doesn't work.
But it depends on how old you look. A good looking dude of 40 that looks early 30's, cando well with women in 20's. Most guys can date down -10 max but more likely -5 years their looks age.


----------



## randomvanish (May 2, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah.
> Hairline is important for most as well. I will be ugly bald for sure, looking at my face.
> 
> I still have and had good hairline for my age. But it did start thinning and slowly noorwoodind since my early 30's.
> ...


I have diffuse thinning since 23, and i'm at the stage like this guy basically.
I'm deadly afraid of finasteride because even saw palmetto gave me limp dick. What do you think about diffuse thinning ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> I have diffuse thinning since 23, and i'm at the stage like this guy basically.
> I'm deadly afraid of finasteride because even saw palmetto gave me limp dick. What do you think about diffuse thinning ?


If your hair is like that dude, at 23. Then it's bad. At that age of 23, my hair was still as thick as can be. That level of thinning I maybe had at 35 orso, right before I started finastride + minoxidill.

What to do??
Damn, that Saw Palmetto already gave you limp dick.
Point 1: Are you maxxing out all the other things that you can naturaly for good testosterone levels?? If not, then do so.
It's proven. That the combo finastride + minoxidill works well. I think, the prescription dose of finastride of 1mg, is the most ideal for hair gropwth. But actaully at 0.2mg it's already doing like 75% of the work. So I would start with that dose. maybe less side effects risks of limp dick, because of the low dose. I bought 1mg pills finastride. I can only manage to break them into 1/3. Smaller I can't manage.
And I would add minoxidll to the mix.

That way, your hairline should come back to like it was at late teens I assume. For me it's at least the type of progress I had.

I dunno about the risks of limp dick, infertility being high, and/or temporairy or permanent. You goot aread up onthat yourself. I msut have read it before, and the change was limited I recall. With low-dasing like 0.2mg I assume it's even less, but dunno for sure. That is likely never tested.


----------



## randomvanish (May 2, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> If your hair is like that dude, at 23. Then it's bad. At that age of 23, my hair was still as thick as can be. That level of thinning I maybe had at 35 orso, right before I started finastride + minoxidill.
> 
> What to do??
> Damn, that Saw Palmetto already gave you limp dick.
> ...


no i'm 28 right now, it's been thinning from 23.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 2, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> No, I'm serious.
> 
> I guess you could say it started in college. I was waiting for the bus one night, and across the street in a student house, some kind of party was going on. Bottom line, I wondered why I wasn't at that party. Yeah obviously I didn't know anyone there, but what I mean is, what specifically did the people at that party do, what specific life choices did they make from the day they enrolled up to now, that got them invited to that party?
> 
> I'm basically trying to achieve whatever the equivalent of getting invited to a party is.


You are basically bluepilled. You misunderstand cause and effect. It weren't decisions that led them there you idiot, it was their genetics which led to how the rest turns out.


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2020)




----------



## FrothySolutions (May 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> You are basically bluepilled. You misunderstand cause and effect. It weren't decisions that led them there you idiot, it was their genetics which led to how the rest turns out.



Genetics play a role in a lot of things. Including getting invited to parties, probably. But just to get invited to parties/partake in degeneracy? I think it's a pretty low bar as far as just looks. 

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-t...men-some-of-these-arent-great-quality.132587/
These guys all have sex and go to degenerate parties and get girls to take their clothes off and all the things I wish I could do. Everyone in that thread seems to agree they don't look that special. So as long as you look like a normie, you can apparently do this.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> no i'm 28 right now, it's been thinning from 23.


okay.
If you have a good face for bald. then you can just go bald.
If not. Then there options, all have risks. If don't wanna takethese risks, which I can understand, then balding and at some point bald is likely the future. Looking at your family or asking hairdressers, can give more info on the future of balding; I guess


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> You are basically bluepilled. You misunderstand cause and effect. It weren't decisions that led them there you idiot, it was their genetics which led to how the rest turns out.


Not necessarily. I was class president in HS and popular in college. And I’m not exactly a genetic jackpot


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 2, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Not necessarily. I was class president in HS and popular in college. And I’m not exactly a genetic jackpot


You didn't understand what I said.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (May 3, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I think bald is not as much of a death sentence as people here make it out to be. It’s definitely not preferable but it doesn’t make you ugly dude.



It's more my face tbh, it's not good enough to pull off bald and possibly wouldn't be even at low bodyfat. So hair will probably be a must when all this shit is over.


----------



## goodman78 (May 3, 2020)

reminder 

MeN aGe lIkkE wIneXD


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (May 4, 2020)

Lol that's pua bullshit


----------



## Usum (May 4, 2020)

I don't feel diminished at 46.
Of course, you have less options and women in their 20s suck so it makes things more complicated.
Been whistled by women in their 20s but idc.... my wife is still very sexy and mogs them.
I mean, 90% of young women look like shit and 99% are unbearable (act like children like never before + are intoxicated by feminism).

Btw, I have a 55yo colleague who looks like shit and he got a 30yo GF. Status + money saved him I guess.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 4, 2020)

Usum said:


> I don't feel diminished at 46.
> Of course, you have less options and women in their 20s suck so it makes things more complicated.
> Been whistled by women in their 20s but idc.... my wife is still very sexy and mogs them.
> I mean, 90% of young women look like shit and 99% are unbearable (act like children like never before + are intoxicated by feminism).


Would be good idea you also add some practical tips, for older/aging dudes. Like the bare minimum basic-basics, that you know. So easy to apply for regulars


----------



## Usum (May 4, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Would be good idea you also add some practical tips, for older/aging dudes. Like the bare minimum basic-basics, that you know. So easy to apply for regulars


Nothing different that what you've got here.
This makes a difference as most men are lazy as fuck.

Thus, apart soft looksmaxxing described on the forum :
Tri-athelte physique till 23 then went back to sport from 36 : muscles memory played a huge role. I you start from nothing, good luck.
4/5 times workout per weeks.
Eat EALTHY.
Meditate.
DISTILLED WATER.
Some supplements : MSM, ginger, K2+D3, etc.
Liver flush
Started turpentine detox.

So basically, exercise, detox, avoid stress and even better to rejuvenate : PRANA.

Currently: still no grey hairs (but some in the beard but this is due to local trauma imo), feel better than 15 years ago... and ....

There are no limits but the ones you impose on yourself.
If you think you are old, you'll be old.
The body respond to the Mental more than you think.
The stronger the mind, the more the body obeys.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 4, 2020)

Usum said:


> DISTILLED WATER.


I always use water from tap. Why need distill water, tap water is fucked up?
To distill it, I need to boil it? Or do I need to buy a bottle then?

MSM, I gitta look up I dunno that one

ginger, K2+D3,- I can attest I use, and I think are great and like them both

Liver flush - Niacin you mean??? That one I use, red flushess ealt kinda extreme at beginning.

Started turpentine detox. - need to look up


----------



## Usum (May 4, 2020)

Yes, tap water is for sheep and full of crap, not even speaking of female hormones.
Liver flush : it's an old roman method where you drink olive oil mixed with grapefruit or lemon juice after a 24h+ fast.


eduardkoopman said:


> I always use water from tap. Why need distill water, tap water is fucked up?
> To distill it, I need to boil it? Or do I need to buy a bottle then?
> Liver flush - Niacin you mean??? That one I use, red flushess ealt kinda extreme at beginning.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 4, 2020)

Usum said:


> Yes, tap water is for sheep and full of crap, not even speaking of female hormones.
> Liver flush : it's an old roman method where you drink olive oil mixed with grapefruit or lemon juice after a 24h+ fast.


What if you live in an area with high quality tap water? Isn’t it important to get the minerals + fluoride? Even then wouldn’t you want reverse osmosis instead


----------



## Pipilika (May 5, 2020)

I would like to ask You ,why îs it frowned upon in the surgeries , especiallly in men over 35 You?


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (May 5, 2020)

Imagine being 41 years old and asking a bunch of teenagers about life and woman. It's fucking over for you pal.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 5, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I’ve been riding on the concept that men age like wine and that their sexual value doesn’t decrease until they literally can’t get it up, as long as they stay in shape and take care of themselves. after reading here trying to optimize where I look for someone to minimize rejection/wasting time, it seems like that MGTOW theory is a cope. So I wanted to poll every guy here: how often have you seen 21-25 year old girls in relationships with guys that are more than 15 years older than them? And girls who are at psl 3 and not complete past sluts (less than 20 bodies) That’s the only standard I have. I’m 41. I can reform what they think from there if they aren’t a bitch.


Look at Cillian Murphy he aged perfectly. Get good face structure is number 1 worry. The rest is anti aging somehow (face lift and proffesionals skin care not fucking retin a copers) and be rich. That combination will make you a handsome sugar daddy.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 5, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Look at Cillian Murphy he aged perfectly. Get good face structure is number 1 worry. The rest is anti aging somehow (face lift and proffesionals skin care not fucking retin a copers) and be rich. That combination will make you a handsome sugar daddy.


Yeah. I’m just not going for the sugar daddy thing. I want someone who desires me


Pipilika said:


> I would like to ask You ,why îs it frowned upon in the surgeries , especiallly in men over 35 You?
> For me, because at this age it would be extremely noticeable. My family, colleagues and friends have known me for decades, they know my face. It would just be very cringeworthy


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 7, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Yeah. I’m just not going for the sugar daddy thing. I want someone who desires me


Desire is for a reason, or reasons. right?!

So what are the reasons, you find acceptable for a woman to desire you?
and which reasons are not acceptable for you?


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 7, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Desire is for a reason, or reasons. right?!
> 
> So what are the reasons, you find acceptable for a woman to desire you?
> and which reasons are not acceptable for you?


Someone who enjoys my company and touch, not who just tolerates or attempts to placate me to have access to my resources.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 7, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Someone who enjoys my company and touch, not who just tolerates or attempts to placate me to have access to my resources.


That sounds basically to me, that a woman desires you for your:
- personality (enjoys your company);
- looks/attractiveness (enjoys your touch, which likely only happens when we find someone attractive. I main, I like the touch of a woman I find attractive, but not from someon I don't find attractive).

Your wish-list basically excludes you from things like:
* a woman (who is poor) but loves your money/wealth and is willing to compromise her wishes for what a man looks like in exchange for his wealth/security/safety. Which means, you basically exclude this option (see videos below, as an extreme example).
The thing is. The way you like/want it, is more difficult I seem to notice. That's why like 80% of dudes, basically betaBuxx. But a person wants what a person wants; so good to go for that.


----------



## Schizoidcel (May 19, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> watch at around 2:00
> she lvoes him, age doesnt matter





JFL, imagine if a baldcel jumped on stage and did that to a female singer. He'd probably get shot or jailed


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 19, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>




You're absolutely fucking stupid and senseless if you couldn't tell that this was completely staged. What a mindless consumer lol.

Think. Does it take a good 5 minutes of them hugging before the security guard comes on the stage to drag her off? Also watch carefully and you'll see she deliberately falls before the security guard catches and then eventually drags her, as she pretends like she needs to touch and hold onto Jacko more, like she can't live without.

Not to mention her acting skills are horrendous. Jackon was a true narcissist and wanted to create this fan fanatic image.

LOL at giving this as an example for "using high status". Utter cheese.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 20, 2020)

hereforawhile said:


> Imagine being 41 years old and asking a bunch of teenagers about life and woman. It's fucking over for you pal.


If his targets are modern day prime girls then he still has to ask


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (May 20, 2020)

Usum said:


> Nothing different that what you've got here.
> This makes a difference as most men are lazy as fuck.
> 
> Thus, apart soft looksmaxxing described on the forum :
> ...


What is PRANA?


----------



## Usum (May 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> What is PRANA?


Basically, life force to another level.
It comes from sexual energy being transmuted.
It feels like a fresh mint current into the body, sometimes moving.
Can be used on external matter too.
It's the Force in SW.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> What is PRANA?


they have yoga also.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That sounds basically to me, that a woman desires you for your:
> - personality (enjoys your company);
> - looks/attractiveness (enjoys your touch, which likely only happens when we find someone attractive. I main, I like the touch of a woman I find attractive, but not from someon I don't find attractive).
> 
> ...



I know I’m excluding myself from that, but I don’t mind. I have no desire for any girl, no matter how beautiful, to settle with me for my money. 
I understand that providing is important, and my money being a factor into someone choosing me is understandable. But the only reason? No. That would never last. I won’t be used in that way.


----------



## duckpeter8000 (May 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Thanks. But it's mostly a copy from a reddit blackpillscience post. So credit to him, but that dude also copied it from someone else. A copy chain.
> reddit.com/r/BlackPillScience/comments/bc1gm1/an_interesting_elaboration_on_aging_male_peak/
> 
> To add.
> ...



no matter if copied or not, i would like to thank you for the effort.

cheers.

btw iam 31 years old and ive never looked better, working out since about one year, developed a full beard and i have my cash and life in order and iam getting IOI´s on a daily basis. Even from schoolgirls from the neighbourhood and they are 19 years old max.

From ages 18-28 ive been a ghost. Lived the life of a ghost, and this is the last part i need to sort out - my mental damage from the years of gaming and isolation and my emotional immaturity.

emotional immaturity is still a thing for me, i "felt in love" about 5-6 times in 2019 and two times in 2020 already. I need to get this shit sorted out ASAP. It consumes my mental and time resources.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 20, 2020)

duckpeter8000 said:


> no matter if copied or not, i would like to thank you for the effort.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I’ve got 10 years on you and I’m hoping for the same turnaround this year too


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 20, 2020)

duckpeter8000 said:


> no matter if copied or not, i would like to thank you for the effort.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ...


Mental damage is something way more difficult to fix than looks tbh. I'm 28 and still have some teenage dreams that were never fulfilled.


----------



## duckpeter8000 (May 20, 2020)

to admit youve got a problem or disadvantage is the first step, sounds cliché but you have to give your subconscious mind something to work with - your subc. mind is much faster then you can imagine and it can solve any problem and steer your attention to new details, but you have to give it the correct and strong suggestions. Thats my method and iam making steady progress like nobody would imagine.


----------



## Davidjolski (May 20, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> I’ve been riding on the concept that men age like wine and that their sexual value doesn’t decrease until they literally can’t get it up, as long as they stay in shape and take care of themselves. after reading here trying to optimize where I look for someone to minimize rejection/wasting time, it seems like that MGTOW theory is a cope. So I wanted to poll every guy here: how often have you seen 21-25 year old girls in relationships with guys that are more than 15 years older than them? And girls who are at psl 3 and not complete past sluts (less than 20 bodies) That’s the only standard I have. I’m 41. I can reform what they think from there if they aren’t a bitch.


Just get over the idea that you need to chase women all your life, at the end of the day it doesn't really matter, if you're so obsessed just try to find a couple of highly beautiful hookers at a good price and fuck them until you have had enough


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 20, 2020)

duckpeter8000 said:


> no matter if copied or not, i would like to thank you for the effort.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ...


Lifefuel post for many dudes, I hope.

I have no idea, what you mean or why you hate failling in love or likeing certain woman. Although I do recall, that I found it important to control myself on that matter at MINIMUM untill sex happened. Although I do know plenty guys, that get over exited alot way to early, and project something into the future when they just met a girl a few times and sex hasn't even happened yet. And they go all "oneitis", and fool themselfes they would be so happy with that woman if the got together. While the reality might be, that not compatible or other stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (May 20, 2020)

Imagine being 41 and post asking advices to high school folks and teenagers who normally call you " sir " on the street...


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 20, 2020)

AsciugaVagine said:


> Imagine being 41 and post asking advices to high school folks and teenagers who normally call you " sir " on the street...


There are more older dudes on her, then I and you would had thought. Plenty dudes here, are past 25.

Actually. 
Looksmaxxing when older. Is actually MOST legit.
BECAUSE, being good/well looking past late 30's is fucking rare. So you can mogg, all your same aged peers. 

While when young. All dudes still have their hair, more *then later) are still normal body weight and are somewhat trained, all dudes have non-wrinkled skin, and so on.

But if you look good, at 40. It's rare. And you also get more validation from others, because of it being rare.

I can't say anything about getting prime aged young women, then still. I have no experience with that. But on the other stuff in life, it's a nice 'halo effect' you'll get.


----------



## Usum (May 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> they have yoga also.



Ali the retarded females thinking they do yoga but only do Asanas.
There is a reason why the last Buddha said women can't achieve awakening.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

At 41 its over
You can date early twenties till mid 30s if you are chad
I know a girl who had a 10 and a 12 yr older chad boyfriend in early 20s
You can seamaxx, only option


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 22, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> At 41 its over
> You can date early twenties till mid 30s if you are chad
> I know a girl who had a 10 and a 12 yr older chad boyfriend in early 20s
> You can seamaxx, only option


It’s too bad I have my life built here with family and friends, and my career. I take care of my parents too.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

Tbh i cant marry bc i know i will cheat my old hague the nano split second a young foid spreads her legs


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 22, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Tbh i cant marry bc i know i will cheat my old hague the nano split second a young foid spreads her legs


Well, at least you’re aware. 
I get that it’s “high T” to do so and the urges are there for us all as men. But I’ve never cared for random sex much. Being with someone I enjoy and love, is enough for me not to cheat. 
I get you though


----------



## StressShady (May 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> watch at around 2:00
> she lvoes him, age doesnt matter
> 
> so she is either a fan <u have status>, or u are importan aka power<politician/etc> whats better, power to give herwhat she wants
> ...



OVER if a girl doesn't hug you this way


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 25, 2020)

The way I see it, no matter your age looksmaxxing is a part of living your best life. Even if as an oldcel you cannot consistently pull prime 18-21 girls (which 90% of youngcels cant either), you will still be in a significantly better position looksmaxxed than you would be otherwise. A lot of women are still hot af in their mid/late 20s and even 30s, whatever your age more options can only be a good thing and it will feel great to mog all the people your age who have let themselves rot to shit.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 25, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> The way I see it, no matter your age looksmaxxing is a part of living your best life. Even if as an oldcel you cannot consistently pull prime 18-21 girls (which 90% of youngcels cant either), you will still be in a significantly better position looksmaxxed than you would be otherwise. A lot of women are still hot af in their mid/late 20s and even 30s, whatever your age more options can only be a good thing and it will feel great to mog all the people your age who have let themselves rot to shit.


the question is: where to meet this women when online is too hard/clubs are full of whores


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> the question is: where to meet this women when online is too hard/clubs are full of whores



Nothing wrong with whores if you just want fun, just don't fall for one. Online difficulty is really relative to location, I'm average looking and had great success in some places and completely tanked in others. 

But yeah meeting women isn't easy past a certain age. All I'll say is that the more you try to live an NT social lifestyle the more opportunities just seem to pop up (if you're decent looking)


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 25, 2020)

Jfl, OP woke up 20 years late


Mirkogringo said:


> I have no reason to gas you up but you’re legitimately not ugly. I think bald is not as much of a death sentence as people here make it out to be. It’s definitely not preferable but it doesn’t make you ugly dude.
> 
> 
> I’ve been watching YT about this stuff though and many guys talk about how young girls would naturally gravitate to a successful older guy they find attractive versus any guy her age. Because it makes sense logistically if they’re marriage minded. Nearly all the comments mirror this one


HAHAHAHAHAHA
WHAT A FUCKING COPE, JFL REDPILLERS ARE BEYOND SAVING


----------



## Schizoidcel (May 25, 2020)

Average age is like 14-16 on here (hence the huge amount of low IQ broscience threads), we need a forum for 26+ (when your brain is usually fully developed) truecel youthmaxxing tbh.


----------



## MewingJBP (May 26, 2020)

no point in anti aging if you already look like shit looksmaxed when young


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 26, 2020)

duckpeter8000 said:


> no matter if copied or not, i would like to thank you for the effort.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ...


The question is, do you also fuck, or you just get "IOI`s"? Only p in v matters, the rest is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 26, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> no point in anti aging if you already look like shit looksmaxed when young


Well I’ve been rated decently here, there still seems to be hope for me


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> The way I see it, no matter your age looksmaxxing is a part of living your best life. Even if as an oldcel you cannot consistently pull prime 18-21 girls (which 90% of youngcels cant either), you will still be in a significantly better position looksmaxxed than you would be otherwise. A lot of women are still hot af in their mid/late 20s and even 30s, whatever your age more options can only be a good thing and it will feel great to mog all the people your age who have let themselves rot to shit.


To add.

Don't forget! Good looks has benifits FAR beyond dating. And that's why Looksmaxxing is legit, at any age.
The Halo effect = real.

Check this videos, and you'll see in action WHY looksmaxxing has results, FAR beyond dating.





etc.........


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> To add.
> 
> Don't forget! Good looks has benifits FAR beyond dating. And that's why Looksmaxxing is legit, at any age.
> The Halo effect = real.
> ...




Completely agree

When you're in your teens and early 20s being 30/40+ seems like a lifetime away, but in reality it will come around in a flash

Much better to be a good looking older man in great shape, that looks great for his age than some flabby, pockmarked sack of shit

And yeah the halo effect doesn't expire for a long time and is useful for more worthwhile pursuits that trying to bang teenage whores


----------



## the_german2003 (May 28, 2020)

goodman78 said:


> u got it wrong
> men age like shit
> women never lose their smv


Oh shit no no no no. Both gender can age fine, it depends on the lifestyle and genes tho. Just look at 90% of Americas oldcels, Fat Karens... But look at 40/50 year old healthy people from europe or something, If I would be their age I would maybe still find them attractive. Same for men


----------



## duckpeter8000 (May 29, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> The question is, do you also fuck, or you just get "IOI`s"? Only p in v matters, the rest is cope.



hard to swallow blackpill, iam an incel for various (mental) reasons. But the validation keeps me alive.

I had the opportunity to fuck a few weeks ago but i dismissed as i knew she was fucking several other guys and i cant deal with stuff like that. Thats my standard, i want exclusive pussy. If that means i have to remain incel in 2020, so be it.


----------



## animus (May 29, 2020)

Most has been already said - just to add some from my own experience as 38 y/o or as lifefuel to others - I was at my prime at 33 years old. Pulled an 18 y/o and a 21 y/o and a 24 y/o for example. But it may be important to note that this was NOT from online dating and I was in very good shape physically. If you keep in shape and have your life in order (probably more so at 33 than a guy at 24) it IS attractive. You need to be able to show this though, which is kinda hard in OLD. 
That young window has now closed for me pretty much. And yea sometimes thats hard to accept. But women in their early thirties have often dropped some of their shitty attitudes they had in their twenties and still look good if they kept in shape.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

animus said:


> Most has been already said - just to add some from my own experience as 38 y/o or as lifefuel to others - I was at my prime at 33 years old. Pulled an 18 y/o and a 21 y/o and a 24 y/o for example. But it may be important to note that this was NOT from online dating and I was in very good shape physically. If you keep in shape and have your life in order (probably more so at 33 than a guy at 24) it IS attractive. You need to be able to show this though, which is kinda hard in OLD.
> That young window has now closed for me pretty much. And yea sometimes thats hard to accept. But women in their early thirties have often dropped some of their shitty attitudes they had in their twenties and still look good if they kept in shape.



Hows things now at 38?


----------



## animus (May 29, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Hows things now at 38?



Well, I felt aging accelerate after 35 tbh. Skin, energy, hair. Pretty rough. Also OLD is pretty much over after you put 40 in your profile.

That said I started to take care of my skin (without a lot of knowledge back then, trying a better stack now) and am still working out. 
This lets you stand out from other in your age bracket. But the dating pool has definitely gotten smaller and smaller. You have to deal with the fact that many girls 30+ have alot of baggage (emotionally or physically, like kids). 

Recently got dumped by ex gf who hypergamymaxxed. But I already have 3 women I am seeing regularly rn so it could be a lot worse. Quality could be higher tho, which is why Im still look and anti-age maxxing.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

animus said:


> Well, I felt aging accelerate after 35 tbh. Skin, energy, hair. Pretty rough. Also OLD is pretty much over after you put 40 in your profile.
> 
> That said I started to take care of my skin (without a lot of knowledge back then, trying a better stack now) and am still working out.
> This lets you stand out from other in your age bracket. But the dating pool has definitely gotten smaller and smaller. You have to deal with the fact that many girls 30+ have alot of baggage (emotionally or physically, like kids).
> ...



Sounds about right. I wonder why 35 seems to be the age that men start to feel their age. I'm 30 rn but honestly feel physically exactly the same as when I was 18, better even. You considered getting on trt or anything like that?


----------



## animus (May 29, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Sounds about right. I wonder why 35 seems to be the age that men start to feel their age. I'm 30 rn but honestly feel physically exactly the same as when I was 18, better even. You considered getting on trt or anything like that?


Yea pysically didnt feel any drop off until 34-35 as well.

Im thinking about TRT, yes. Gonna get my T levels checked again soon. But I dont think Im gonna really do it before 40. There is no free ride in life and if you go on TRT you have to go on it for life basically. Its proven to weaken the heart muscle (besides many other possible side effects) and my family has a history of heart failures.

When my T levels drop further noticably I will seriously consider it. 
It can shorten your life, but raise your quality of life . 
Not an easy decision to make...


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

animus said:


> Yea pysically didnt feel any drop off until 34-35 as well.
> 
> Im thinking about TRT, yes. Gonna get my T levels checked again soon. But I dont think Im gonna really do it before 40. There is no free ride in life and if you go on TRT you have to go on it for life basically. Its proven to weaken the heart muscle (besides many other possible side effects) and my family has a history of heart failures.
> 
> ...



Hmmm yeah

It is a hard call for some. the main thing that puts me off is the awkwardness of constant injections especially with travel, but I will likely go on trt for life soon along with some peptides for anti aging. I do not believe that moderate roiding decreases life expectancy enough that it's a huge issue for me tbh.

Good luck with your 3 gfs lol


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 29, 2020)

what are these peptides for anti-aging? Are they injected?


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> what are these peptides for anti-aging? Are they injected?



Im trying to learn about them from some high iq autists on here. Yes they are injected subcutaneously


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 29, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> No, I'm serious.
> 
> I guess you could say it started in college. I was waiting for the bus one night, and across the street in a student house, some kind of party was going on. Bottom line, I wondered why I wasn't at that party. Yeah obviously I didn't know anyone there, but what I mean is, what specifically did the people at that party do, what specific life choices did they make from the day they enrolled up to now, that got them invited to that party?
> 
> I'm basically trying to achieve whatever the equivalent of getting invited to a party is.



That's intetesting.
I wanna be invited to the party too, what are these achievment to be invited?


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 29, 2020)

Ar


Captain_Collagen said:


> Im trying to learn about them from some high iq autists on here. Yes they are injected subcutaneously


Are they purchasable to the public do you know?


----------



## animus (May 29, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> It is a hard call for some. the main thing that puts me off is the awkwardness of constant injections especially with travel, but I will likely go on trt for life soon along with some peptides for anti aging. I do not believe that moderate roiding decreases life expectancy enough that it's a huge issue for me tbh.



I wouldnt mind the awkwardness tbh. And I agree- there will be a point when the decrease in quality of life will justify the risks associated with TRT. This is subjective though.



Captain_Collagen said:


> Good luck with your 3 gfs lol



thx lol..one of them is eventually trying to force me to commit so Im enjoying while it lasts


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 29, 2020)

animus said:


> Well, I felt aging accelerate after 35 tbh. Skin, energy, hair. Pretty rough.


37 just yet. For me it hasn't started going down much yet, on these 3 things. But that's also due to effert I put in since last year, and I life a pretty healthy/clean lifestyle. Body is less forgiving though, on bad choices, as in 20's. Things like lacking sleep, alcohol, going to deep when doing sports, etc..


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 29, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Well I’ve been rated decently here, there still seems to be hope for me



Post pictures bro.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (May 29, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> 37 just yet. For me it hasn't started going down much yet, on these 3 things. But that's also due to effert I put in since last year, and I life a pretty healthy/clean lifestyle. Body is less forgiving though, on bad choices, as in 20's. Things like lacking sleep, alcohol, going to deep when doing sports, etc..



I'm 31, but I think if a man take care of his health, avoiding danger things like smoking, being sedentary, high BF % etc, he can feel good for long time after 30 and have a good life. I'm surronded by people who smoke and drink everyday and looks like shit, or skinnyfat 30 something couch potatoes who can't run for 100 mt without passing out, and tell me " muh aging don't let me doing sport ".


----------



## Lars2210 (May 29, 2020)

I mean fam if ur 41 & asking life advice from 17 yo the only thing they can give u is this L


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

AsciugaVagine said:


> I'm 31, but I think if a man take care of his health, avoiding danger things like smoking, being sedentary, high BF % etc, he can feel good for long time after 30 and have a good life. I'm surronded by people who smoke and drink everyday and looks like shit, or skinnyfat 30 something couch potatoes who can't run for 100 mt without passing out, and tell me " muh aging don't let me doing sport ".



Yes I think 'muh age' is a bit of a cope really. I've been out lifted in the gym and submitted in bjj by men over 50 too many times to think your body collapses in your 30s

It all depends on lifestyle. You just don't have youth to carry you anymore and have to put in the effort. I also think that a lot of mobility work becomes absolutely fucking essential after 30


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 29, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Yes I think 'muh age' is a bit of a cope really. I've been out lifted in the gym and submitted in bjj by men over 50 too many times to think your body collapses in your 30s
> 
> It all depends on lifestyle. You just don't have youth to carry you anymore and have to put in the effort. I also think that a lot of mobility work becomes absolutely fucking essential after 30



Mobility work?


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Mobility work?



Yes. Lots of stretching/mobility/movement/massage etc. Need to keep joints and tendons etc healthy its something 90% of gymcels neglect which is a huge mistake


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 29, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Yes. Lots of stretching/mobility/movement/massage etc. Need to keep joints and tendons etc healthy its something 90% of gymcels neglect which is a huge mistake



Pilates and stuff. Yup, I agree with that. Low-impact flexibility work.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 29, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Pilates and stuff. Yup, I agree with that. Low-impact flexibility work.



Yeah pilates is good but just 10-20 mins a day of good old fashioned stretching goes a really long way


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 29, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Yes I think 'muh age' is a bit of a cope really. I've been out lifted in the gym and submitted in bjj by men over 50 too many times to think your body collapses in your 30s


Strength is the last thing that goes away, when you get older. If you upkeep.


Captain_Collagen said:


> It all depends on lifestyle. You just don't have youth to carry you anymore and have to put in the effort. I also think that a lot of mobility work becomes absolutely fucking essential after 30


To add, I read. As you get older, youneed to focus more and more or strength training, and less on endurance. High intencity is key.

Obviously for looks, at older age. Skin quality and hairline (if can't rock the blad look) matters alot. Where skin is largely lifestyle and skin care related, besides genes.


----------

